# "Has your dog been to a vet in a year" ?



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

My bunch is starting to get up there (youngest dog with be 6 this month and all are 50 to 75lbs) and so have been thinking of adopting in the future. 

One of the shelters in my area asks "Have you taken your _ to the vet this year?" as one of their adoption questions. Is this a trick question like the " fenced in yard/six foot fence" that they use to weed people with? 

I do take my dogs to the vet when they need it (sick/injured) or when their Rabies is due (they also get an exam done at the same time).


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My dogs are always going to the Vet ... either for this or that and their vaccinations .... any time I feel they need seen because they are under the weather.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

We do annual exams, and they are usually in and out for other things during the year.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Yes...my older dog is a certified therapy dog and he must see a vet yearly per therapy dog international's policies. I also get yearly health certificates for both dogs and carry them in the car because we travel out of state often for performance events. I have those "just in case" a state requires it. Rhode Island does... www.dem.ri.gov/programs/bnatres/agricult/pdf/fairshow.pdf‎


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Roxie sees a vet yearly for vaccinations.


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

What I meant by the thread title, was "has anyone seen this asked in an adoption form", not "do you take your dog to a vet". Sorry about that.


----------



## gsdhunter (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes I have seen that on adoption forms.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Most adoption forms and breeder applications will have some form of that question -- I've most often just been asked for my vet's name and number. The breeder/rescue group just wants to know if your dog gets proper medical care.


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> Most adoption forms and breeder applications will have some form of that question -- I've most often just been asked for my vet's name and number. The breeder/rescue group just wants to know if your dog gets proper medical care.


 I've seen the vet name/number (they have that question to), but just never the "this year" part.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have decided not to do yearly vaccines, i only regularly do rabies every three years as required by law, i do not find it necessary to vaccinate yearly. I take my older dog Scruffy to the vet yearly for a check up just because she is older, i am not sure whether or not i will be bringing Dyno yearly yet, i don't even see a doctor yearly..I think it's very unfortunate that a lot of rescues and shelters will not allow you to get a dog if you do not vaccinate yearly


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Our adoption forms ask how many times per year you expect to visit the vet as well as how much per year you expect vet bills to cost. I think it is mostly so they can tell who actually knows what they're getting into, so that they don't get returns because the dog was too expensive, etc. If you have any odd answers on your questionnaire, they're pretty good about asking for clarification. They interview everyone who puts in an application. But it is also a shelter situation, where you have to go and see the dogs and put the application in in person, rather than a foster-based rescue system where the dog has a home until it finds its "furever" home.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> Most adoption forms and breeder applications will have some form of that question -- I've most often just been asked for my vet's name and number. The breeder/rescue group just wants to know if your dog gets proper medical care.


Seems legit, and I've seen that question, too. But I don't think it should apply if you don't currently own an animal. How are you supposed to establish a relationship with a vet practice if you don't currently own an animal?


----------



## gsdhunter (Nov 10, 2013)

I didn't have a dog when I got Hunter but I have other animals so the rescue just asked the vet about them. They said if you don't have any animals it doesn't count against you, they just want to know that you have picked a clinic to go to so you have a plan and are prepared.


----------



## Brydean (Apr 3, 2008)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Seems legit, and I've seen that question, too. But I don't think it should apply if you don't currently own an animal. How are you supposed to establish a relationship with a vet practice if you don't currently own an animal?


Yes this! When we were looking, there was at least one rescue that said they would not allow a person to adopt if they didn't have a vet reference. Very adamant on this. :doh:
I had just fired my vet for being a complete idiot. Had only been to the new one once. So needless to say, didn't even bother to fill out the application.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I've never seen that on an application, odd. 

I always see/ask "who is your vet" if you have one, and "Are you pets current on vaccinations"

I think it's been over a year for Sir and Frag...


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Although my dog goes once to twice a year,my cats more like once every two years.
Raggy needs his kennel cough vaccine sense I board him once a year for a day or two. Otherwise its usually over some minor injury.

I have seen this on adoption or buying papers,or a vet ref. Sense its not yearly for my cats it was worry for me as well.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

yes, this is very common for adoption forms. And typically, most rescues will call your vet to double-check that your current dog(s) has/have been receiving regular care.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I wonder if this is another geographical difference... 

Not common at all around here. lol. I've screened for 8-10 rescues in the tri-state area, including rescues I've worked at.


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Our rescue has gone to the vet a bunch unfortunately. His stills are still soft and or mushy. He is now on two things (after being treated for worms and another virus) to help form and a powder to help his system? Also on a bland science diet ID formula?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

The only application I filled out was from the local shelter. Their vet question... 



> 10. Your veterinarian: _____________________________________ Phone: _________________________
> Do we have your permission to contact this vet for a reference? _____ YES _____NO


At the time I did not have any pets and had no relationship with any of the vets in the area. We were, eventually, approved for a puppy from the litter we had applied for. Due to the lack of communication we opted not to pick up that puppy. I was told I'd know by X time on Y day, could not get a hold of anyone on the phone. They called the next afternoon saying we were approved...I was already busy snuggling Buster. So no vet did not have a role in our adoption. I figure I wasnt meant to have that puppy, Bussy needed me more...and I definitely needed him.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

In the applications I've looked at I've seen them asking if your current pets are up to date on vaccines and such, and usually they always ask for a vet reference to contact.

Some I've also seen a disclaimer at the top that to adopt from them your current pets must be up to date with vaccines and be spayed/neutered.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

When I adopted Ranger, I just put in the form that my animals receive veterinary care as required and that my indoor senior cats are not vaccinated; however, my new dog would be. 

That didn't deter them at all and on the forms I'd seen from other places no one said about the yearly visit. 

Sidenote: I did find out lately that the clinics around here will not provide flea/tick treatment to you OTC unless your animal has been seen by the vet in the preceding year. Guess everyone is trying to get you to go annually.


----------

